
Chrome 79 no longer shows preflight CORS requests - soheilpro
https://httptoolkit.tech/blog/chrome-79-doesnt-show-cors-preflight/
======
lioeters
TL;DR: CORS preflight OPTIONS requests are "going to be completely invisible
to you."

"We moved CORS checks out of our renderer process to (among other things)
ensure that we’re not exposing cross-origin data to Spectre, et al. In the
short-term, this is a pain in the ass for developers, and I’m sorry for that.
I do hope it’s temporary."
[https://twitter.com/mikewest/status/1227918108242989056](https://twitter.com/mikewest/status/1227918108242989056)

